# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Firefox 3 sound not working?

## wasup

So after just downloading the new ubuntu I realized that most of the time (it worked once I remember) the sound on firefox isn't working.  I can be playing my music, and then turn it off to watch a video and the sound won't work.  The sound of videos won't play.  Suggestions?

----------


## Identity X

> So after just downloading the new ubuntu I realized that most of the time (it worked once I remember) the sound on firefox isn't working.  I can be playing my music, and then turn it off to watch a video and the sound won't work.  The sound of videos won't play.  Suggestions?



If it is a problem with Flash, make sure you have the non-free (Adobe) plugin, and not some crappy GNU alternative.

----------


## Replicon

It happened to me exactly once that sound was partially-broken all of a sudden. Like, playing music with the basic player was fine, but xmms complained about misconfigured drivers. I ran top, and saw a conspicuous-looking process (which turned out to be a runaway flash binary from firefox). After killing it, it just fixed itself. I forgot the name of the process.... "something-bin"  :smiley:

----------


## Ynot

> I forgot the name of the process.... "something-bin"



nswrapper-bin

netscape 32bit plugin wrapper
(because Adobe don't produce a 64bit flash plugin, it has to be wrapped in a 32bit "wrapper" for it to work on 64bit browsers)

flash is fucking shit, resource wise
and Adobe really isn't helping by restricting it to 32bit only

Gnash is coming along (youtube works without a hitch), but a lot of other flash video sites use an swf (video) within an swf (player) to prevent you from grabbing the video - this doesn't work in gnash so far

----------


## Replicon

Actually, it was npviewer.bin, but they're probably very much related.

edit: Oh, I hope youtube doesn't switch to swf-within-swf - I rather like my greasemonkey script to save videos (even though I have to change it every time youtube change their layout).

----------


## wasup

If anyone was wondering, I think I fixed it (at least for now) by switching all of the "sound playback" modes to another type.

----------


## Replicon

I'm finding FF3 is acting strange on youtube in general. Like, if I open a video in a tab, and then open one in another tab while the first one is loading, the first one will sometimes just go grey and die out.

----------

